# Rlt Special



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Just messing with my new camera, should only be a few months before I know how to use it properly. Some new members might not have seen this O&W that Roy made in 2006.










And that Graham (Hotmog) kindly let me purchase from him. It's powered by an ETA 2824 movement that is sat in a 1960's beautifully shaped O&W case with lovely coloured bezel. I think Roy's choice of hands also suit it very well.


















I remember seeing this on an old update, minutes after it was sold







I was gutted, especially as it was too cheap! I rarely wear it as my youngest Joe has decided that that is the watch for him but it'll be a few years yet before I let him loose with it.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Like that!!

Sell it me instead


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Swap it for the manky Longines that you can't get rid off.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Feeky chucker!!!


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Whatever was I thinking of? It's growing on me again now!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

so....does roy restore it? soory for my ignorance


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> so....does roy restore it? soory for my ignorance


He "bespokes"


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Another RLT/O&W Special


















Mike


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Just messing with my new camera, should only be a few months before I know how to use it properly. Some new members might not have seen this O&W that Roy made in 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. It reminds me of the cushion-shaped Caribbean with the 706 case. It might look even better with an ID3077 or Cougar dial and hand set. However, it's probably better to leave it as it is


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Another RLT/O&W Special
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice







Is that the one that inspired the RLT-36?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I want the O&W

Mark...............name your price and I will pay it!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's a keeper for Mark I think

Maybe one day!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> It's a keeper for Mark I think
> 
> Maybe one day!!


Probably not responding because he`s a bit preoccupied at the moment









Of course Griff, even if he has changed his mind all you have to do is wait around a bit until he changes it again, he usually does


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Griff said:


> Mark...............name your price and I will pay it!!!


I will accept any of the following,

1. Â£50000

2. A new Vespa PX200

3. A day out in Centre Parcs with Ruby Wax.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Mark...............name your price and I will pay it!!!
> ...


Time to deliver on those promises Griff









Edit: Just like Labour


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Unfortunately I am not rich enough, what kind of watch is a Vespa, and if you like Ruby Wax you need the watch more than me!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF said:


> 3. A day out in Centre Parcs with Ruby Wax.


Now we all know your facination with Ms Wax but WTF Centre Parcs?









You want to take her mountain biking through the woods??? A bit of saddle sniffing???


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ms Wax would stimulate me about as much as Anne Widdecombe in a thong!!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > 3. A day out in Centre Parcs with Ruby Wax.
> ...


I don't know anything about Centre Parcs, in my imagination it sounded like a nice day out.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Were going to the Thetford one on Friday to Monday Mark....

Come down and I'll be your Ruby.......


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Were going to the Thetford one on Friday to Monday Mark....
> 
> Come down and I'll be your Ruby.......


your not one of those are you jason


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Jase, I had fabricated a vision in my mind, of me and Ruby holding hands and kicking leaves but your (and PG's) smut has destroyed it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

MarkF said:


>


That picture is 20 years ago...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Have you a pic of her in a thong!!?

If she's got one, you could skip through the woods with her and kick the leaves and sing to her..........."Thing a thong of thixpence....................!!!!"

Take it easy Mark!!!


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

Your doing good with that camera the watch looks superb


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

MIKE said:


> Another RLT/O&W Special
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean by RLT/O&W Special? Did Roy 'combine two watches together...?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hikingcamping said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Another RLT/O&W Special
> ...


No he modifies one in this case an O&W to (where possible) a customers requirements, here`s a Seiko he did for me...

*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36. 23 Jewels, made in April 2005 *










& this one which I bought off another Forum member...

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels*


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Those modified O&W seriously nice! I better talk to Roy now!


----------

